

Amazon prepares to collect Calif. sales tax - radley
http://www.ocregister.com/articles/amazon-367099-tax-sales.html

======
rdl
This will help Newegg a lot, I think -- I often buy from Amazon instead of
Newegg specifically due to sales tax, although I still have a slight
preference for Amazon due to ease of purchasing, and Newegg has better
selection and organization (of tech goods).

B&H might be the biggest winner.

